# Come Join Us on Facebook



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

This is the best way for USA consumers to ask questions, get information on stores and requests samples. Like Us!!

https://www.facebook.com/FarminaUSA

Ciao


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Liked, and requested a sample for my kitten. Thanks!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Already " liked" the page, been chatting back & forth with someone there!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I saw you!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I saw you!


You stalker you


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hee, hee, heeee, you can run, but you can't get away..........


----------

